# Pilkerform selbstgemacht für jedermann



## Slanger (15. März 2002)

Hallo Anglerboardfreunde,
wie mir geht es wahrscheinlich vielen.Man verliert viele Pilker :c ,nur weil sich die meisten Fische,in Bereichen von Pilkerfressenden Ungeheuern aufhalten #w .Auf diese weise haben sich die Reihen der Pilker in so mancher Angelkiste gelichtet.Man hätte gern eine günstige Pilkerform,hat aber keinen CNC-Fräser im Bekanntenkreis. ;+ Daher möchte ich euch einen Tipp geben,wie man eine Form mit einfachen und günstigen Mitteln herstellen kann.Ihr benötigt dazu eine Holzleiste ca.700x30x10mm,ein Holzbrett ca.25x10cm und einen Beutel Formsand(gibt es für 3-5 Euro im Bastelshop).
Aus der Holzleiste macht ihr einen Rahmen ca.25x10cm und befestigt ihn auf dem Holzbrett.Gebt nun den Formsand in die Form und stampft in mittels Hammer oder Kanthölzchen fest :z (ist wohl ein Wunder der Chemie,das der Sand so fest wird).Die Höhe des Sandes richtet sich nach der Höhe des zu gießenden Pilkers.Legt nun einen Pilker auf die Form und ritzt mit einem spitzen Messer die Form des Pilkers nach.Schneidet nun mit einem scharfen spitzen Messer die Form des Pilkers nach.Entfernt den Sand aus der zu gießenden Form,und schneidet den Rand leicht konisch(man will ja nicht für jeden Pilker eine neue Form basteln).Als Ösen verwende ich einen Draht den ich durch die Gesamte Form lege.Dafür müßt ihr oben und unten eine Aussparung in den Sand einkerben.Liegt der Draht in den Kerben verschließt diese wieder mit Formsand.Bricht der äußere Rand der Form,schneide ich ihn wieder nach und erhalte so eine andere Form und Gewicht.Ist die Form nicht mehr zu gebrauchen,zerbrösele ich sie und mache eine neue(den Formsand kann man immer wieder neu benutzen).Mit dieser Methode sind Größen,Form und Gewicht keine Grenzen gesetzt.Vor dem Lackieren biege ich den Pilker noch ein wenig,damit er später ein lebhaftes Spiel zeigt.Gibt es etwas schöneres als mit selbstgebauten Waffen Fische zu fangen??   

Gruß Slanger  :q


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2002)

*geiles Ding!!!*

Hallo
Ich finde Deine Idee spitze, wenn sie funktioniert. Vor allem mal ganz eine andere Idee!!! Du solltest unbedingt mal ein paar Fotos davon reinstellen, denn ich kann mir das noch nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll.
Kannst Du was zu der Oberfläche der Rohlinge sagen? Sind die glatt oder körnig ( ich meine weil Sand ist doch nicht ganz glatt??)

Björni


----------



## Slanger (15. März 2002)

Hallo Bondex,
Die Oberfläche wird relativ glatt,da nur der äußere Rand des Pilkers mit dem Sand in Berührung kommt.Bilder hätte ich gerne ins Board gesetzt,habe aber leider noch keinen Skenner(wird aber höchste Zeit das ich mir einen Zulege).


----------



## brockmaster (15. März 2002)

Hi slanger,

wie oft kann man den mit einer Form Gießen?


----------



## Slanger (15. März 2002)

Hi brockmaster,
habe mit einer Form schon bis zu 10 Pilker geschaft,aber auch die eine oder andere Form beim 1 oder 2 Pilker geschlachtet.Ist aber kein Problem da du den Formsand immer wieder benutzen kannst,und mit ein wenig Übung so eine Form in 10-15 Minuten fertig hast.

Gruß Slanger


----------



## Superingo (16. März 2002)

Hi Slanger und allemiteinander,

dies is kein Wunder der Natur, sondern liegt an der Feuchtigkeit des Sandes. Ich weiss wovon ich rede, da ich in meinen Jugendjahren das Handwerk des Handformers erlernt habe. Deshalb noch einen Tip zur Vereinfachung der Pilgerform: Wenn die Form mit Sand verdichtet ist nehmt ihr das Pilkermodell und schlagt dieses mittels Gummi- oder Kunststoffhammer ein bis er mit dem Sand eben ist. Danach nehmt ihr den Pilker wieder raus und schon habt ihr einen hervorragenden Abdruck. Die Kanten zieht ihr mittel Tortenheber glatt. Wenn Ihr jetzt die Form noch mit Graphitstaub (mit Wasser vermischt) einpinselt, diese in den Backofen bei 200°C. trocknet, habt ihr eine fast ewig haltenden Form  :z


----------



## Oldenburger (16. März 2002)

Hallo Superingo,
Wo kann man sich den Graphitstaub beschaffen?? ;+ 
Der Oldenburger#h #h #h


----------



## Kuddl62 (17. März 2002)

Moin Moin zusammen.

@ Ingo

Handelt es sich hier um den schwarzen Formsand oder um den gelblichen aus Quarz.


----------



## Kuddl62 (17. März 2002)

Hallo, ich bin es nochmal.

Gibt es nicht auch eine Silikonart die hitzebeständig ist? Hat jemand damit schon einmal experimentiert?


----------



## Superingo (17. März 2002)

@Oldenburger
Graphitstaub kann man in jeder Art von Gießerei bekommen. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen das man sowas auch im Bauhaus bekommt. Statt Graphitstaub könnte man vieleicht auch Beton oder Zementstaub verwenden. Wichtig ist das es nach dem trocknen hart wird. Man muß es eben zu einer Pinsel streichfähigen Tinktur anmischen.
@Kuddl62
Ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich um schwarzen Formsand handelt, da Quarzsand meines wissens nur beigemischt wird.
Ich bin jetzt selber so neugierig geworden das ich das ganze selber mal ausprobieren werde. Allerdings werde ich in meinen Kasten gleich mehrere Pilkerformen einbringen. So habe ich auch gleich unterschiedliche Gewichte. Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch nur einfachen Spielsand für Buddelkästen verwenden, natürlich fein durchgesiebt. Am besten müßten sich die Norgepilker eignen. Wenn Ihr andere Modelle verwendet empfehle ich euch 2 identische Abdrücke zu machen und die dann aufeinander legen und mit Metallkleber verbinden. So entsteht ein richtig schwerer Pilker. Anschließend ein Loch durchbohren und Schlüsselring durchziehen, so gehen die 2 Hälften nicht mehr auseiander und Ihr spart euch die Ösen mit einzugießen. Sind halt nur so meine Gedanken zu der Pilkerproduktion.


----------



## wodibo (17. März 2002)

Na dann leg mal los Keule. So viel Zeit ist ja nicht mehr bis Norge - genaugenommen sinds noch *54 TAGE*  :z


----------



## Kuddl62 (17. März 2002)

Moin.
Zu meiner Frage mit dem Silikon zum Formenbau hab ich schon die Antwort im Internet gefunden. Es ist nicht Silikon sondern ein bestimmter Kautschuk, der sich mit einer 2. Komponente als hitzebständige Form zum Clonen der Lieblingspilker eignet.
Aber seht  hier  selbst.


----------



## wulfy3 (18. März 2002)

Hi Kuddl62,
das mit dem Kautschuk funktioniert prima, allerdings gehen rund 750g für eine kleine Form (2 Pilker) drauf. Wenn Du noch weitere Tips brauchst, mail mich einfach an,
Gruß Wulfy3 :g


----------



## Slanger (18. März 2002)

Ich bins nochmal,
zu der Frage ob der Formsand schwarz oder gelb sei.Den ich verwende,ist rot- braun.Es ist kein gemisch von Sand Quarzsand oder ähnlichem.Den kauf ich fertig in 1kg Tüten im Bastelzubehör.Außerdem finde ich es toll wie viele Ideen ihr habt diese Methode zu vereinfachen bzw.zu verbessern.
Gruß Slanger


----------



## Fischerman (21. März 2002)

@wulfy3, erzähl doch mal wo Du deinen Kautschuk beziehst und was der Pott so kostet, hört sich richtig Intressant an diese Bauweise. Legst du noch ne Öse ein? Oder bohrst du später ein(zwei) Loch ? Hab bisher zwar immer nur kleine Kupferrohre(teils als Pilker teils als Gewicht um auf Tiefe zu kommen) mit Dachdeckerblei befüllt, aber diese (einfache)Gußformherstellung macht mich neugirig auf selber machen.
Gruß Fischerman#a


----------



## wulfy3 (21. März 2002)

@Fischerman,
die Formbauanleitung ab es als Link etwas weiter oben. Vor dem Pilkerguß wird ein Stück Edelstahldraht (als Öse oben und unten) gebogen und in die Form eingelegt. Das Kautschuk beziehe ich über einen Boardy, der manchmal das Kautschuk zum Mitarbeiterpreis bekommen kann ( so um die 25 DM / das Kilo), kann Dir bei Interesse mal seine Mail zukommen lassen
wenn Du willst. Mit Kautschuk kann man klasse seine Lieblingspilker abkupfern.
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## Kuddl62 (21. März 2002)

Moin Wulfi.

Da hätte ich auch gerne etwas Kautschuk (2 kg) wenn es sich machen ließe.


----------



## Robert (21. März 2002)

Hi,

Ich hatte den "Silikon-Boardi" vor einiger Zeit schon mal deswegen angemailt - er hat sich aber leider nicht gemeldet.
Kann es sein, daß sich seine Mailadresse geändert hat??

Robert


----------



## Fischerman (22. März 2002)

moin moin#h 
also wenn es sich machen liese, hätte ich schon ganz gern die E-Mail-Adresse( Silicon-Boardi) wenn sie denn noch Aktuell ist   Oder wir machen eine Sammelbestellung bei Ihm:m Ich wäre dann auch mit 2 kg Bubelgum abgespeißt :q 
Gruß Fischerman#a


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2002)

Mein Beitrag vom 17.03.
Läuft alles auf Hochtouren. Blei ist besorgt, Formsand ist bestellt(habe anderen Sand versucht, war nix)Modelle hab ich selbst gebaut, Formkasten ist fertich, Schmelztopf ist auch da  :c (teuer) :c Fotos werden bei Erfolg von mir eingestellt. Nu seit Ihr alle gespannt wa?
Und das ganze war eigentlich Slangers Idee :m 
Ist echt toll wenn man versucht sich die Fischatrappen selbst zu basteln  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. April 2002)

Na dann gib mal Gas Ingo.
Bis Hitra ist es nicht mehr lang,und Pilkervorräte für sieben muß schon drin sein. :q


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2002)

Darf ich dann auch für sieben #2


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. April 2002)

@ Ingo

Bei überzeugender Fängigkeit ja.


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2002)

Oje, oje jetzt hab ich mir aber was eingebrockt. Quatsch mit Quark ich vertrau mir selber, wie immer, und alles wird jut.Glaub mir Micha


----------



## Superingo (14. April 2002)

So liebe Leute , das sind die ersten Ergebnisse vom Formenbau der Pilker. Wenn die Pilker gestylt sind gibts noch mal ein Foto. Habe leider Probleme gehabt das Blei flüssig zu bekommen. Welche Varianten benutzt ihr denn zum schmelzen ;+ 




Das ist alles was man zum Formenbau braucht 




Die Modelle werden anschließend mit Sand zugestampft




Die Kanten glatt streichen und die Modelle etwas lose klopfen, damit man sie besser rausheben kann 




Habe Edelstahlhülsen eingelegt um das anschließende Bohren zu sparen 




Schmelzen des Bleies, leider ist diese Methode langwierig  




Und so sehen die Rohlinge dann eben aus


----------



## wulfy3 (20. April 2002)

Hi, 
das mit dem Bleischmelzen ist eigentlich super einfach. Campingkochplatte ein- oder zweiflamig (egal ob mit Gas oder Strom), kleinen alten Topf (aus dem man nicht mehr essen will)-> Blei rein und auf höchster Stufe einschmelzen.
Meistens wenn das Blei geschmolzen ist kann man sogar die Platte etwas runterstellen. Und dann die Schöpfkelle geschwungen und Blei in die Formen gegossen (natürlich nur draußen und nicht in der Küche). Viel Spaß beim "nachkochen" dieses Rezeptes.
Gruß Wulfy3 :q  :q


----------



## Pottwal (24. April 2002)

Statt des Rahmens geht auch eine ausgediente
Zigarrenholzkiste - im Zigarrenfachgeschäft oft kostenlos erhältlich, aber ansonsten Top-Tip.

mfg Pottwal


----------



## Lynx (24. April 2002)

Servus Potwal,
als Südländer habe ich ja keine Ahnung. Aber was sind das für Kleinfische in Deinem Eimer?


----------



## havkat (24. April 2002)

Feines Ding Superingo!

Mit einer Sache wirst Du allerdings Probleme bekommen, wenn nicht sogar Ärger!
Ich vermute mal, daß Du in die Löcher am Kopf,-u. Fussende Sprengringe einziehen willst....richtig?
Die Idee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber....
Der Grund der norw. See besteht zum größten Teil aus Granit, Basalt und wat weiß ich noch alles. Das Gestein ist definitiv härter als Blei und öfteres Aufschlagen des Pilkers lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
Der verbleibende Steg vor der Bohrung wird "weichgeklopft" und brüchig. Er wird, früher oder später, reissen!! Das passiert *immer* wenn ein dicker Dorsch oder Köhler einsteigt!  :q
Lieber ´ne Drahtseele aus Edelstahl einlegen und die Ringe in die raustehenden Ösen ziehen.
Nich sauer sein, will nich klugschei...en, sondern Euch nur Ärger und Frust ersparen. (Ihr freut euch so schön auf euren Trip! #6)


----------



## Superingo (24. April 2002)

Hi Havkat #h  Hoffentlich hast Du nicht recht. Ich habe mir die original Norgepilker als Vorbild genommen. Da sind auch nur einfache Löcher drin mit nem Schlüsselring . Ich denke dadurch das ich die Löcher durch Stahlhülsen verstärkt habe, müßte es eigentlich halten. Werd ich ja sehen wenn sie zum Einsatz kommen. War mein allererster Pilkerbau  :z 
Nen dicken Stahldraht als Öse hatte ich mir auch überlegt, das hätte aber einen größeren Aufwand bedeutet, da man die Form nach einlegen des Drahtes wieder flicken muß. Aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug  Danke Dir für den Hinweis :m


----------



## wodibo (24. April 2002)

Man Keule, Du taugst ja doch zu etwas. Bin gespannt wie ne Flitzpiepe was wir damit rausholen  :z 

Noch 16 Tage bis Hitra


----------



## havkat (24. April 2002)

@Superingo
Die Norweger,Bergmann,Schwedenpilker sind nicht aus Blei sondern aus Messing!


----------



## Rooler01 (25. April 2002)

Hi Ingo,

schau mal was ich da gefunden habe!


http://www.dorschfestival.de/abgekupfert.htm

Gruß

Rooler


----------



## Klausi (25. April 2002)

Willkommen in Board @Rooler01.#h  Gut Seite.:m 

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## Superingo (27. April 2002)

So nun sind die ersten Selbstgebastelten Pilker fertig  :z 
Mal schaun ob auf die Dinger was beist. Laut meinem Nachbarn, der schon seit 10 Jahren nach Norge fährt, beisen die Dorsche sogar auf nem Schraubenschlüssel  :q 
Das haben die selber ausprobiert, als die Pilker alle waren. 
Von oben nach unten:
600 gr. mit 7/0 Haken
400 gr. mit 6/0 Haken
300 gr. mit 5/0 Haken




Noch 13 Tage    :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. April 2002)

@ Ingo

Hast Dir ja echt Mühe gegeben.
Ich habe hier noch einige Meter Reflexfolie in Rot und Weißsilber.
Ich werde sie mit einpacken.
Deine Folie sieht mir doch etwas zu dürftig aus.   :q


----------



## Superingo (27. April 2002)

Hi Micha, Auf dem Bild reflektiert die Folie durch das Licht. Ich habe auch weissilber aufgeklebt.


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. April 2002)

@ Ingo

Ach so.


----------



## wodibo (28. April 2002)

Und wenn nix beißt, steckst Du Dir die Dinger in die Hose und tauchst nach den Dorschen :q :q :q


----------



## Der Reisser (28. April 2002)

*Pilker Eigenbau*

Moin Moin Superingo

vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp, du solltest versuchen die Öse in den der Haken eingehängt werden soll 2 - 3 cm von der Spitze weg in die Form bringen. Das hat den Vorteil das beim aufschlagen auf den Grund diese Öse nicht verbogen wird bzw. durch das aufschlagen sich löst. Das mit dem Blei solltest du gleich wieder vergessen es ist für Pilker zu weich. Besser sind Auswuchtgewichte von LKW, die bekommt man bei jedem Reifenhöcker. Diese Gewicht solltest du aber nur draussen schmelzen, es riecht (na gut stinkt) sehr.

Bis dann und viel Erfolg


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. April 2002)

HI NETTE BASTLER  :q ICH MÖCHTE EUCH MAL EIN TIPP GEBEN UND ZWAR GEHT DOCH MAL IN EINEN GUTEN BASTELLADEN FRAGT NACH SILICON KAUTSCHUK ABER VORSICHT ES GIBT ZWEI SORTEN IHR MÜSST DIE NEHEMEN WO DRAUF STEHT BIS 600 GRAD IST EIN ZWEIKOMPONENTEN KAUTSCHUK KOSTEN PUNKT CA ALLES ZUSAMMEN 60 EURO FÜR 750 ML ABER WENN IHR EUCH ECHT MÜHE GEBT MIT DER FORM DANN HABT IHR DIE ECHT LANGE HABE BESTIMMT SCHON TAUSEND PILKER DAMIT GEBAUT WENN IHR FRAGEN HABT WIE DANN MAILT MICH DOCH AN IN DIESEM SINNE VIEL PETRI

MFG

ANDREAS :a


----------

